# SSDVirt - vpsBoard Exclusive - 512MB KVM for $4/m! - [RAID10 SSD, NJ (Choopa), 1 Gbps]



## john (Jun 29, 2013)

SSDVirt was founded to provide high performance VPS hosting at affordable prices. We value our loyal customers and strive to provide the best service to them by never compromising on quality. SSDVirt is part of Garrison Network Solutions LLC, a Texas based LLC founded in 2010.

We offer OpenVZ and KVM servers in Dallas and New Jersey. For our first offer on vpsBoard, we're going to offer an exclusive.

» » » » » »

*KVM-512 - $4/monthly*

» » » » » »

» RAM: 512 MB

» SSD Storage: 5 GB

» CPU Cores: 1 Core

» Transfer: 512 GB

» Port Speed: 1Gbps

 

*[Order Now]*

This offer is available in Piscataway, New Jersey. Test IP: nym.lg.ssdvirt.com

If you have any questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Master Bo (Jun 30, 2013)

Correction: KVM-512 is 512Mb of RAM and 5 Gb of SSD disk.

In any case, thanks for great offer.


----------



## earl (Jun 30, 2013)

was gonna sign up but 5GB is kinda small..


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 30, 2013)

> » SSD Storage: 12 GB


Don't say 5GB to me..


----------



## john (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry guys. I messed up when I copy pasted. Ads been fixed now.


----------



## earl (Jul 1, 2013)

Ooo.. thats a big goof lol, I think i will pass on this one.. too bad you could not honor the deal..


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

So John from SSDVirt was nice enough to honor the offer for me so I figure it was worth a try,

Initially I got my VPS provisioned with no OS loaded which is common of KVM.. so I put in a ticket for an os reload since everyone seems to be disabling access to solusvm .. The ticket was placed at 12:57AM and by 12:59AM the request was already completed!! no kidding just 2 minutes..

The plan I signed up for was KVM-1024


*1024 MB* RAM
*10 GB* SSD RAID10 Storage
*2 CPU* Cores 3.2+ GHz
*1024 GB* Premium Transfer
1 Gbps Port
Self Managed
1 IPv4 Address

dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -fr iotest
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.927866 s, 1.2 GB/s




```
wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-07-02 01:10:39--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 33.8M/s   in 3.0s

2013-07-02 01:10:42 (33.8 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

 


```
wget http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip -O /dev/null
--2013-07-02 02:49:30--  http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test100.zip
Resolving speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com (speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com)... 208.43.102.250
Connecting to speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com (speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com)|208.43.102.250|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104874307 (100M) [application/zip]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,874,307 23.9M/s   in 4.2s

2013-07-02 02:49:35 (23.6 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104874307/104874307]
```


```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 3500.024
cache size      : 4096 KB
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm nopl pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 7000.04
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 13
model name      : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping        : 3
microcode       : 0x1
cpu MHz         : 3500.024
cache size      : 4096 KB
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 4
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm nopl pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips        : 7000.04
clflush size    : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```
Just a warning as some of you may not be fond of colocrossing the IP does seem to be own by CC.. so if this affects your buying decision then this offer is probably not for you..

Well, I have not had the VPS for long so can't really comment more than that.. but have to say the VPS does feel fast and so was support, not much to complain really except maybe IPV6 would certainly sweeten this deal but still a great deal! at least for what I pay


----------

